
Show HN: A self-hosted comment engine powered by leveldb, for static blogs - dyu-
https://dyuproject.com/comments/
======
fiatjaf
This is all nice and great, but if people want static blogs because they're
easy to setup and never break, or that they want to use GitHub Pages or
similar cheap easy static servers out there, then this tool becomes a madness.

~~~
dyu-
The same exact static page is now available in
[http://dyu.gitlab.io/comments/](http://dyu.gitlab.io/comments/)

Thanks for the heads up about gitlab's static hosting

~~~
fiatjaf
No no! That was just a silly comment to test the service, not a criticism or
anything!

Anyway, I think you should try resubmitting this to Show HN later.

~~~
dyu-
Cool. Anyway the one I posted above was a typo. I meant to post the github.io
link instead of gitlab

------
dyu-
I came across github.com/adtac/commento last week on Show HN and thought I'd
port that impl using leveldb instead of sqlite3.

The impl is in github.com/dyu/comments for anyone interested.

